# Steampunk Post-apocalyptic burlap mask



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,

Happy Friday! Just published this video tutorial for an easy mask. It uses burlap and a few other easy to find materials. I styled it after some steampunk inspiration, but kept it rustic with the burlap. Video below and materials like here: http://www.monstertutorials.com/burlap1






Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very very Rad!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That dude is yucky - in a ghoulishly great way:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He could also be a very "different" kind of scarecrow....love the burlap/gasmask combo look to him.  You make really easy to follow videos. (clap, clap, clap)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely disgusting ...

... I *love* it!!


----------

